# Trotz guter Hardware viele ruckler in Spielen.



## Nandato (24. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Ich hab seit ca. einem Jahr einen Sony Vaio SVE1511W1ESI. Folgendes hat er verbaut:

700GB Sata Festplatte mit Windows 8 Pro (x64)
AMD Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series
Intel Core i5-2450M @ 2.50 GHz (Dual Core mit 4 Threads)
6 GB RAM (1x 2GB + 1x 4GB )

Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Ich spieler zurzeit sehr oft auf dem Laptop unter anderem:

Counter Strike Global Offensive (Läuft, aber auf ganz hohen Einstellungen nicht)
C&C Red Alert 3 (Genau wie bei Global Offensive)
SWAT 4 (Altes spielt, läuft natürlich flüssig)

Und dann ist da noch Euro Truck Simulator 2....
Auf Niedrig? Kein Problem, aber das sieht schlecht aus!
Mittel? Ja auch ganz gut, mag ich aber auch noch nicht.
Hoch? Oh...Was ist denn hier los? Sieht gut aus aber ruckelt etwas!
Ultra?!! Gefühlte 1 FPS....

Schauen wir mal auf CANYOURUNIT. (Automatische Überprüfung des Systems und vergleich mit Systemanforderung des Spiels.)
Jede komponente bekommt einen hacken auch bei Empfohlener Hardware.

Nun meine einfache Frage. Warum?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## timbo01 (24. Mai 2013)

Hab die Demo letztens mal draufgezogen: Verdammt schlecht optimiert. Läuft mit maximalen Einstellungen in Stadtgebieten mit ~40FPS.
GPU Last: 30% CPU: Last ~20%

Hast du bei dir mal geschaut ob ein Energiesparmodus aktiv ist?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Mai 2013)

Eine hd 7500/7600m (genaues modell bitte) gehört nicht du den besten katen


----------



## xpSyk (24. Mai 2013)

Es liegt bestimmt an den GraKas. Wenn nicht kann sein dass du im Treiber ausversehen Suppersampling an hast? ich würd einfach mal ohne AntiAlais spielen


----------



## Nandato (29. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. Meine Graka ist zwar nicht die beste, sollte aber mit Euro Truck Simulator super laufen.



xpSyk schrieb:


> Es liegt bestimmt an den GraKas. Wenn nicht kann sein dass du im Treiber ausversehen Suppersampling an hast? ich würd einfach mal ohne AntiAlais spielen


 
Genau daran lag das Problem! Irgendwas war bei Catalyst an, das alles ausgebremst hat. Hab einfach Catalyst zurückgesetzt und schon ging es super gut auf Ultra!

Wegen der Grafikkarte, überall steht das es eine 7500M/7600M ist..was ist es denn nun? Bedeutet das etwa Crossfire?


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2013)

Laut Mediamarkt ist es eine:

AMDAMD ist ein amerikanischer Hersteller von Computer-Hardware. AMD entwickelt und produziert unter anderem Prozessoren für Desktop-PCs, Notebooks und Grafikkarten. Radeon™ HD 7650M mit 1 GB VRAM


Läuft denn jetzt alles ordnungsgemäß wie gewünscht?


----------



## cvzone (29. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist ganz klar die Grafikkarte. Die 7650M (sicherlich mit 1GB DDR3 RAM) ist eine Gaming-Einsteigerkarte und entspricht einer Low-End Desktopkarte. Die Karte bringt im 3D Mark 06 ca. 7500 Punkte. Eine GT555M (wird auch als GT635M verkauft) schafft so zw. 10.000 - 12.000 und selbst diese ist dem unteren Mittelklassebereich bei Laptops zuzuordnen.


----------



## Nandato (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, obs stimmt oder nicht, wenn du weiter oben gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen das es wieder geht..


----------

